# how to train?



## fux (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi, first post lurker here.

I have a road race on wednesday, then a mtb marathon on Saturday.

The marathon is the most important but I know I cant hold back if I compete in the road race. 

Ive never raced back to back before and would like some tips as to how to ensure recovery before the mtb race. Friday will be used to travel. I normaly get on the bike the day before a race and do light work and a couple of intervals to wake my legs up.

Tips appreciated.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

That's plenty of time to recover. Just do your normal post-race recovery, stretching etc Wednesday, get plenty of sleep and eat healthy (normal, maybe a few extra carbs) Thu and Fr.

Are you driving Friday? If it's more than a couple hours, see if you can get a ride in at some point, to break up the dead legs. Even 30 min spinning easy will help. 

How long is the mtb marathon? I think they're usually at least 50 miles up to 100, so you can (and should) ease into it, right?


----------



## fux (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi,

I`ll be driving after work (5 hours), so fridays off.

I think basicly I will have to get out there early and do a realy good warm up.

The marathin is only 55 miles but listening to people who have tried the track say that it starts on 10 km`s of gravel and if you a chance of getting infront of the 300+ pack, we will have to give it all from the start because there isnt enough room for overtaking in the woodlands as its very tecky and narrow.

What do you think? Do a couple of sprints beforehand?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Sure, get there early so you have time to cruise around for 30-45 mins, loosen up slow n easy, don't do any sprints but do put in some efforts and get your pulse up and break a sweat. 

I say no sprints becuase they really chew up energy and they're not necessary for this kind of warmup.


----------



## fux (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks, I appreciate the help.

Good to have a plan of attak worked out beforehand so I can consentrate on getting the job done.

(to my best ability at least)

First road race tomorow so I will find out how my traing through the winter has worked out.

Actualy, its my first ever road race. I bought the racer last thursday and had a couple of group rides and it feels good, although a little squirly the the first half an hour. 

The plan is to work hard for the duration and drop off before the sprint. Last year the first season sprint ended up with a pile up and 2 broken collarbones, my captain included.

Its raining too...... and I though mtb`ing was the tough guys bikesport.


:blush2:


----------

